# 23" thanksgiving largemouth!!!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Senica this morning. Caught here on one of my 5 inch balsa jerk baits. My buddy got a 27 inch saugeye and it was a brute. I will get a pic up after i can get it off the phone. Ended up with 3 largemouths. Heading back over tonight. hopefully the saugeyes will be a little more active after dark.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job Congrats!! What a brute.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Man that fish is solid. Nice!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That's a monster. And a great way to start thanksgiving out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

congrats!!!! Man I knew today would be killer with overcast conditions and light wind. What a nice bass!!!!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

my buddies 27" saugeye!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish, very impressive.


----------



## sageye (Feb 23, 2011)

pigs... 

i'm jealous


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That girl needs some more meat on her bones! Still a pig though. Congrats.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Beautiful fish Foxbites....never give up too early. 

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Fox, how'd she taste with gravy and pumpkin pie? Nice fish bud


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!


----------

